# New beek from Wyoming



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome David!


----------



## yorec (May 10, 2011)

I just joined here too - 
From SW Wyoming, so worlds away from you - but still pretty cool to see another Wyoming boy on here!


----------



## debcst5823 (Mar 12, 2014)

Link does not work David

Yes I called the only guy on the site Wyoming bee association he got nasty, made with me!


----------



## debcst5823 (Mar 12, 2014)

Add you and Moon to friends list! Thanks!


----------



## bbruff22 (Dec 24, 2013)

Welcome from NE Kansas David! I'm new this season as well.


----------



## JustinH (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm not in Wyoming but I worked there for years. I lived in Golden, Colorado but drove to Wyoming for work every week day. I installed lights on cell towers along I-80 from Utah to Neb and along I-25 from CO to Buffalo and along I-90 from Buffalo to Sundance. I absolutely love Wyoming but the wind is very brutal. I've seen it knock tractor trailers over with ease. I've seen trees on mountains grow sideways because of the rarely ending wind. Don't even get me started on the havoc it would do with my ropes on a 400' tall tower. My point is, I can't imagine keeping bees along the corridors I named above. Between the wind and the harsh winters, the girls probably don't get a lot of flying time. 

One day I pulled up to a site, opened the truck door, the wind caught it like a sail and bent it backwards. It broke the hinges and I had to take it in. I have LOTS of wind stories about Wyoming. Still, it's one of my favorite places!


----------



## Moon (May 7, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the well wishes and the welcomes. JustinH I hear you, keeping hives in this area can definitely be a trying experience. I live in Gillette which is right along I-90 and although we don't get the wind that will tip tractor trailers over like it does down around Cheyenne it can still be a force to be reckoned with!

>Link does not work David
>Yes I called the only guy on the site Wyoming bee association he got nasty, made with me!

I'm afraid I don't know what you're talking about debcst5823. I don't remember posting any link or having any conversation about a site for a Wyoming beekeepers association.

Also I appreciate all of the well wishes and welcomes, but this thread is from 2011. I do enjoy a trip down memory lane all the same


----------



## fruitveggirl (Mar 8, 2013)

Spent time camping in Wyoming as a kid. What a beautiful state! Welcome to BeeSource & good luck with your hives!


----------



## Teal (Jan 30, 2014)

Hello and welcome  so happy you're here!


----------



## debcst5823 (Mar 12, 2014)

Really like you web page blogspot fruitveggirl


----------



## debcst5823 (Mar 12, 2014)

Any Beek's From Wyoming???
Hi, I am from Lander Wyoming and would like to find a Bee Club close to my home town! 
First year bee keeper started 2 hive in April from 5 frame nucs! Had to combined the 2 hive mid July bee count was down in one hive after a queen cell was found funny thing original Queen was still there I thought we had lost her, Bee's may have swarmed with the new queen? The one hive is doing very well building brood and honey so hoping they will make it through the harsh winters we have here, intend on feeding them sugar cakes as well. No signs of diseases or pest! Will treat for mites in September before putting them to bed for the winter! Please help if you have any information on local bee clubs I have contacted the collage here but nothing yet!


----------



## debcst5823 (Mar 12, 2014)

Sorry moon was looking at your email address thought it was a link 🐝😂


----------



## debcst5823 (Mar 12, 2014)

Welcome yorec! Lander wy. here.


----------



## debcst5823 (Mar 12, 2014)

Does anyone know of local meetings or scheduled classes in 2014 /2015 ?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I am now in Nehawka, Nebraska, but I lived in Laramie, Wyoming (southeast of course) and had bees there and have spent a bit of time in most the Eastern part of the state either at church youth rallies or hunting. I used to live in the panhandle of Nebraska and spent a lot of time in Eastern Wyoming then also (Wyoming was 14 miles away)


----------

